
Voting Machines Remain Worry in US Election - ari_elle
https://www.securityweek.com/voting-machines-remain-worry-us-election
======
lifeguard
<http://www.freepress.org/departments/display/19/2012/4766>

The software mentioned here is tabulation s/w, not voting device s/w.

This is how Romney steals the electoral college and thus the election. His son
is invested in a company that supplies voting machines.

>>

The Free Press has obtained internal memos from the senior staff of the Ohio
Secretary of State's office confirming the installation of untested and
uncertified election tabulation software. Yesterday, the Free Press reported
that "experimental" software patches were installed on ES&S voting machines in
39 Ohio counties.

...

On page 19 of the contract, terms require the various county boards of
elections to purchase additional software from ES & S if they are not
compatible with this new "experimental" statewide tabulation and reporting
system. This unfunded mandate clause illegally bypasses individual counties
rights to make their own purchasing determinations.

The controversial software will create simple .csv files like those produced
by spreadsheet programs for input into the statewide tabulation system.
According to the terms of the contract, data security is the responsibility of
each local board of elections: "…each county will be responsible for the
implementation of any security protocols" (see page 21 of the contract).

